# Oral Board Hypo Response



## CapeCodPolice (Oct 29, 2003)

I have an oral board coming up this week and have a question regarding a hypothetical question. I am not looking for an answer to a question, only advice on how to present an "honest answer". The hypothetical questions is as follows:

You are on patrol, you come across an accident. Upon investigating the accident you realize it's your friend and he/she has a hint of alcohol on his/her breath. What would you do? Assume there are no supervisors available and there is no property damage or personal damage, also how would you react if there was property damage?

I understand from reading previous posts regarding this issue that the board just wants to see my train of thought and how I would handle the situation. But would it be ill advised to say I would not arrest my friend? Here's the rationale I would give them for that decision... 

I would not immediately arrest my friend in this situation (no property or personal damage). However, I would make sure the vehicle is towed or safely moved to a secure location and also make sure that there is transportation made available for my friend to get home safely. I would take a report on the accident as I would any other accident and consult my supervisor at the next most convenient time and work with him/her on a proper course of action. Regarding my friends conduct, I would talk with him/her regarding my feelings on driving under the influence, explaining how the outcome could have been far worse than it was and that I would be forced to make a different decision next time. On the other hand, if there was property damage I would have to cover my own butt and make an arrest... even on my friend. At that point, there is a third-party involved and my job is on the line. If he/she was a true friend, they would understand the position they put me in. If not, too bad for them.

Now with that in mind, I'm sure the board will lay into me saying, "Are you telling me that you would give your friend special privileges"?

To avoid this, I could simply take the easy rout and initially say I would arrest my friend because it's my job to treat everyone equally. But that may not be my "honest" answer. 

My question to everyone, would it be a disqualifier to use the discretion I have in this situation and not immediately arrest my friend?

Wish me luck...

Thanks


----------



## CapeCodPolice (Oct 29, 2003)

*Challenges*

Also, what are some of the questions I may hear from the board to challenge my previous decision of not making an arrest? (ie. Are you telling me you would give your friends special privileges?).

I just want to be completely prepared. I am feeling very confident about every other aspect of the oral board interview.

Thanks!


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

A response to a question that I answered correctly (according to the interview panel) and ended up getting me the job, came from a similar scenario, and they all boil down to the same situation. 
You the officer are put in a situation where you have to take action, or inaction. The situation involves a personal or political influence, and you have to pick the lesser of the two evils, the end results of either road you take will have bad news attached.
I chose the path where I did not take my personal interests into consideration and did my job. This could mean arresting your DUI Police Chief, Paying for the damn box of donughts, or in my case, arresting the chief's pal and towing his car.


Unless you're interviewing for a backwards-ass private school that prefers to obstruct justice, follow my lead. EVERYONE GOES :twisted:


----------



## massvet (Jan 15, 2004)

Another answer to this question. State: As a result of my limited medical background, I strongly recommend all accident victims be medically cleared by the nearest hospital. As a result of the person being treated I could consult with my supervisor and advise him of the potential conflict of interest resulting from "our friendship" . While being treated my Sgt could decide what avenue to take. Medical records can be entered into court as evidence. Hence, summonsing the patients records. You win this answer by buying some time to leave the issue on the Supervisor and by pursuading the interviewers of your concern of eliminating the towns liability for not seeking medical attention. In a scenario such as this there is no mandatory arrest. Medical records "Blood draws" are great evidence in court. They will not be looking for such an answer. Besides there telling you that other officers are not available further suggesting that this would be the most practical answer. Allowing you to remain available for priority calls. On the job for 4 yrs. I gave this answer and the interview panel had only one response. "I have never heard that type of answer great thinking".


----------



## futureofficer04 (Mar 8, 2004)

I would like to know also...


----------



## Nick (May 2, 2002)

Remember not to jump to conclusions either: Don't just say "I'd lock him up!" How do you know he was OUI anyway? Think about all the people that have a HINT of alcohol on their breath and are NOT drunk... :shock: 

Nick


----------



## CapeCodPolice (Oct 29, 2003)

*Oral Board Today*

Thanks to everyone for your assistance. I had my oral board today and I feel it went well... as well as any oral board can be... Honestly, I feel like I've been run over by a freight train, but such is life.

Thanks again... I should know if I move onto the phych by Wendnesday.


----------



## tigerwoody (Jul 1, 2002)

I wish you luck capecod. I had my second oral interview with the maine state police and i bombed it, My first was with the MA Police Corps which didnt go too well. I think now i am prepared. As they say you learn from your mistakes. I was asked very stressful questions so i know what you are going through. Just curious, what police dept are u trying to get into. I am from the cape area too. I just took the mashpee exam tonight and they are accepting apps for brewster. Anyone know any good books out there that prepare you for interviews and for judgement questions?


----------

